# Need Great Northern White Bean Alternate



## Ross101 (Mar 25, 2010)

I love great northern white beans but am getting tired of them. Is there a similar bean that has soft skin, easy to cook and chew and will easily blend with herbs and spices?


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 25, 2010)

Navy / haricot beans.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 25, 2010)

cannellini/white kidney beans....there is a wonderful recipe by redkitty on this forum for a cannellini pate, you might want to search for it, I've made it many times


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 25, 2010)

here is that recipe

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/rec-cannellini-bean-pat-32024.html


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 25, 2010)

My favorite is black beans.  Certainly a bean of a different color but tasty and blends well with others.


----------



## Constance (Mar 25, 2010)

Try the big butter beans, or crowder peas if you can find them. Pink purple-hull peas are also delicious. The last two are in a category called "field peas" and taste very meaty.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 25, 2010)

I like all kinds of white beens


----------

